# lightolier LV recessed with LED lamps



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

Shoulda been a lutron CL dimmer?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

xPxPk said:


> Shoulda been a lutron CL dimmer?


If the transformers in the original fixture are Magnetic, would you have to change the dimmer to match the lamp ( LED) or leave it to match the type of transformer? 
I believe CL/LED dimmers are for line voltage lamps, not the Low voltage lamps?


----------



## xPxPk (Aug 9, 2014)

For your consideration:

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/3683586_Challenges_of_Dimming_Whitepaper.pdf




> Conclusions
> 
> The combination of new low-voltage LED loads with new or existing ELV and MLV transformers is a very challenging application. Nevertheless, the need for these solutions continues to grow. To ensure customer satisfaction in dimming applications, it is important to properly address design considerations and understand limitations in both the transformer and the lamp, as summarized in this white paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

From what I have researched tonight is, there is a good probability that the magnetic transformers are underloaded. However, the main result is a decrease in quality. There didn't seem to be any mention of transformer failure.
I wonder if installing 20va units in lieu of the 50s would solve the problem?
Guess I will call Lightolier tomorrow and see what lies they will hand me.
Thanks for the link to Lutron's info


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> It *will continue to be necessary to research, evaluate, publicize*, and properly match LED loads with the optimal control, transformer or power supply in order to meet customer’s dimming expectations.


Talk about plausible deniability....

~CS~


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

According to Lightolier's techs, there have been no problems with their magnetic transformers being underloaded. So 7 watt LEDs on a 50VA transformer is acceptable.
However, their fixtures with electronic transformers, require a 10 watt load if un-dimmed, and 20 watt load when using a dimmer.
Really not much more than I expected from them-"some one else's problem, not ours"


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Are the led lightbulbs dimmable? Not trying to sound stupid, just you haven't mentioned that part...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

V-Dough said:


> Are the led lightbulbs dimmable? Not trying to sound stupid, just you haven't mentioned that part...


That's a good question, as the receptionist claims she never dimmed the lights.
And because the transformers blew out, the dimmer went too, so I can't tell if the LEDs are dimmable. . Of course a dimmer in the circuit reduces the light output by about 10% even when the dimmer is set on full.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Check out Soraa, LED lamps.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

10% eh? I take it you have a lutron energy saving dimmer 
I would check out the light bulbs first. They should have name and model on them and if they do not, they are probably generic chinese **** (so there is your likely suspect)


----------



## frankzhou (Aug 21, 2014)

From what I know, LED light has a drive built in to light up the diode. THe drive circuit itself transfers AC 120v to DC 12v for driving the diodes. Most dimmer now is changing the AC Voltage which cannot affect the DC voltage much. If the LED drive works at low AC voltage input, LED might NOT be working, or burnt out.

Just my two cents.


----------

